# Commercials during football games



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I have noticed that while watching football, either NFL or college, that the commercials that are shown are quite violent or racy. I wouldn't mind having kids watch the games, but you never know when an ad like this will come on. The worst were ads for upcoming movies which were shown during the Texas-Alabama game.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, those types of ads get attention and thus sell products. All you can really do is complain to the network that aired them, but given how tight money is, and how badly the TV networks need advertisers, I doubt you're going to get very far.


----------



## cousinofjah (Feb 16, 2010)

which makes me wonder over and over why we have the geriatric set on the Super Bowl Halftime shows.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Sex and Violence is what sells -Football draws a Large viewer ship-So that is what Sells.

We are only here to buy and consume products


----------



## Jarichonas (May 15, 2010)

Nothing serious at all.
________
buy ativan online
Nexium


----------

